# الأقسام التقنية > منتدى الامن والحمايه والشبكات >  برنامج yahelite اقوى برنامح حماية للياهو مسنجر-لا بوت بعد اليوم

## MR.X

*السلام عليكم 

حبيت اقدملكم البرنامج لانو برامج البوت انتشرت بشكل غير معقول..وهذا البرنامج يعمل حماية من البوت ومن الاختراق
والبرنامح سهل الاستخدام اول ما تشغله تظهر عندك شاشه تضع فيها اميلك الياهو والباسوورد بس ضروري تكون اغلقت الياهو مسنجر لانه تماما كالياهو مسنجر.



حجم الملف 
708 kb

البرنامج في المرفقات*

----------


## عُبادة

مشكور يا مان

----------


## MR.X

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة shatnawi_king_CS
					

مشكور يا مان



كلك زوق يا مان*

----------


## ashrafwater

اكسمان صديقي اين البرنامج

----------


## غير مسجل

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر  رررررررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## غير مسجل

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## AboSouhil

مشكور وجاري التجربة

----------


## ashrafwater

نعم برنامج جميل ولكن للاسف البرنامج بتبوت من 3 اميلات يعني البرنامج غير قوي وانا جربته شخصيا يا ريت الاخ اكس مان يعطينا برنامج اقوي منه

----------


## Matrix_ps

مشكووووووور

----------


## salahskr

شكرااا

----------


## البافاري

مشكور حبيبي الغالي

----------


## ali_ebk

:SnipeR (30):  :Bl (14): شكرن ياحبيبي

----------


## karem waka

شكرا جدا ليك يامان يابرنس الليل شكرا على البرنامج دا بس ياريت يكون شغال واكون ممنون جدا لو جبت برنامج هكر الأيميل يكون سهل الاستخدام 

                                                                                               مشكووووووووووووور :Icon15:  :Icon31:  :Bl (14):  :Db465236ff:

----------


## bosha2

السلام عليكم

----------


## gogo20020

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## يوسف مرعي

الحمد لله عدد ما كان وعدد ما يكون

----------


## اسماعيل خليل

مشكور اخي على هذا البرنامج اللي فعلا الكل يحتاجة لزيادة البوتات في الياهو ماسنجر

----------


## الحسين ناصر

مشكوووور جدا

----------


## تايسون عراقي

الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين  شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .  موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .  كيف حالك إن شاء الله دائما بخير ؟ :Icon32:

----------


## gon

iiiiiiiiiiiiii

----------


## ahdf

شكرا جدا جدا اوي اوي

----------


## marwa_ali

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## غير مسجل

الله ييبارك فيك يا غالي

----------


## abualabid

بارك الله فيك يا اخي :Smile:

----------


## مايو الحبيب

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور وجارى التحميل  :36 1 11[1]:

----------


## مايو الحبيب

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## smanody hack

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------

